# D.I.Y logs and hides



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey,

as you all know i love to grout anything and everything if i can use it for my bugs&reps, 
so while i was a work emptying the bins i found some tubes.....perfect for hides
(you can also use toilet tubes,kitchen roll tubes, cling film tubes, pringle tubes etc etc)










so first of all, cut to the desired size










grout, this dont have to be tonnes of layers...i just done one thin layer









paint









they are nice and simple, and easy to make

hope you like: victory:​


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

They look awesome:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cueball said:


> They look awesome:2thumb:


thanks, there nothing special (design wise) but i wanted to keep them simple so other people can do them


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

:mf_dribble: i want some.....just gonna pile up my tiolet roll sheets in the corner to get the tubes


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> :mf_dribble: i want some.....just gonna pile up my tiolet roll sheets in the corner to get the tubes



you can have these, i was just bored so thought i'd try it to see if it worked....tbh they're ace for a bit of card, solid ans anything


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*a few pics of them being used*


----------



## reggieboy (May 26, 2009)

*Stickers*

Hi, where did you get the species info stickers from?
Many Thanks.
Simon


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

What paint are you using and have you found more avaliabul synce the VOC compliancy act of 2010 about chemicals in paint?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

reggieboy said:


> Hi, where did you get the species info stickers from?
> Many Thanks.
> Simon


their my own



JPalmer said:


> What paint are you using and have you found more available since the V.O.C compliance act of 2010 about chemicals in paint?


these were made from acrylics(then sealed), but yes i have found them since


----------

